# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Isa Mustafa: Të prishet koalicioni PDK-LDK

## Kosovelli

Pasi ka dal me deklarat në media, Isa Mustafa kryetar i Prishtinës, për prishje të kualicionit PDK-LDK edhe në një emision të Kohavisioniti i cili televizion mundohet të kopijoj televizionin shqiptra Top Chanell, ai merr guximin dhe paralajmronë organizimin e protestave dhe grevës në sheshin "Nënë Tereza" në Prishtinë, kundër qeveris së Hashim Thaqit. Edi Rama në Tiranë e Isa Mustafa në Prishtinë në mbrojtje të sistemit totalitar komunist apo revuluconar të tejkaluar...

----------


## Disa

Edi Ram ne mesin e shum te kqijave,ka dicka te mire,e ka rregullu Tiranen,kurse ky Isa Mustafa asgje ska bere ne Prishtine.

----------


## Kosovelli

> Edi Ram ne mesin e shum te kqijave,ka dicka te mire,e ka rregullu Tiranen,kurse ky Isa Mustafa asgje ska bere ne Prishtine.


Prishtina mbi gjithcka ka nevojë për një kryetar INTELEKTUAL e te NDERUAR, pak rendesi ka nëse është socialist (siq është me zemër Isa Mustafa) apo demokrat. Njerëzit e rrugës me fjalorin e tyre të rrugës i nxijne faqën Prishtinës dhe mbarë Kosovës.

----------


## Kosovelli

*S’pajtohet me Isën*

Fatmir Sejdiu ka takuar Isa Mustafën, për t’ia tërhequr vërejtjen rreth deklaratës së tij për daljen e LDK’së nga Qeveria dhe për planet Isës, Kryesia e LDK’së është dashur të mblidhet sot për ta diskutuar këtë çështje, por takimi është shtyrë për shkak të dallimeve të thella për prishjen e koalicionit qeveritar. 


Nga Express  më 12.05.2010 në ora 9:21

Presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu është kategorikisht kundër prishjes së koalicionet mes Partisë Demokratike dhe Lidhjes Demokratike. 

Këtë ia ka thënë edhe Isa Mustafës, të martën. 

Burime të Expressit thonë se Fatmir Sejdiu dhe Isa Mustafa janë takuar për të diskutuar rreth komenteve të fundit të Kryetarit të Prishtinës.

“Takimi ka qenë i tendosur. Presidenti ia ka bërë me dije Mustafës qëllimet se pse LDK’ja është në një koalicion me PDK’në”, ka thënë për Express një zyrtar i LDK’së.

Shkrimin mund ta lexoni të plotë në Express...

----------


## fattlumi

Kosovell ,per hajr nofka e re keshtjella 100.Ske pasur nevoj te regjistrohesh me nofke tjeter.Ashtu e keshtu njerezit e ketij forumi "do te respektojne "ashtu siq te respektuan.
Urime edhe njehere.

----------


## ganimet

> Edi Ram ne mesin e shum te kqijave,ka dicka te mire,e ka rregullu Tiranen,kurse ky Isa Mustafa asgje ska bere ne Prishtine.


E mori moter, mori moter... socialini  pomoqin e mire e ka pas ky Edi i jot.Errnekun e ka mare prej Kade me ba tiranen lula lula.

E isa i ngrat ska as pomoqni as invalidnen ...qa me ba motra jeme pa pare.Ky Edi esht qe i qojke ka tre gishta dikure ,se din motro sa lekun ja ka dhan Kasandra e gjylnazja prej Athine .A ke harru motra jeme se sa banken e kan sose kta te Edit heeeeeeeeeee    e.   Vetem qyqarllaku i juaj  ta ka turbulluar rradaken ...Ta quash Edi psihopatin si  Isa mustafen Njeriun qe ne ishe Jugosllavin e Titos njihej si ekonomisti me me pesh ne vend.Isa esht nji kontinent ne krahasim me Edin flas per sa i perket Shiptarizmes.Te pakten o Shoku Disi nuk esht Ky Isa Mustafa dore e zgjatur e grekut e e SHKAUT..Tek e fundit as gje kontestuese nuk ka me Isan ton se e mori krytarllakun., hajrin ja paft ,kurse ky isa i tiranes esht nji humbes para shqiptarve te vertet veq leket e serbis po e mbajn ne kemb at dhe socialistet e nanomillomajkve. per fund   nji tung shoku Disa...se harrova met than flej flej...

----------


## ganimet

> Pasi ka dal me deklarat në media, Isa Mustafa kryetar i Prishtinës, për prishje të kualicionit PDK-LDK edhe në një emision të Kohavisioniti i cili televizion mundohet të kopijoj televizionin shqiptra Top Chanell, ai merr guximin dhe paralajmronë organizimin e protestave dhe grevës në sheshin "Nënë Tereza" në Prishtinë, kundër qeveris së Hashim Thaqit. Edi Rama në Tiranë e Isa Mustafa në Prishtinë në mbrojtje të sistemit totalitar komunist apo revuluconar të tejkaluar...


Atje ne Shqipri  partit duan te viedhin ndaras duke mose ia len kundershtatit as troshat

Dallimi  ne Kosov qendron ktu: kure pozita dhe opozita viedhin si me ua len baba ,po bashk ka ma lezet...

Isa mustafa done me viedh si Sali berisha pak per veti po edhe shokeve nuk ja nal idaren.

----------


## Kasumi

dy here i fitoj zgjedhjet nuk eshte perfshire ne korrupsion dhe decentralizim me pelqeu sidomos sonte qe kishte bere rrafsh me toke nje popme benzine ne mes te Prishtines dhe nuk eshte nenpunes i askujt si Sejdiu e Kryeziu

----------


## drenicaku

Eshte njeri qe ka respekt te madh jo vetem ne prishtin,dhe eshte fatkeqesi qe isa mustafa nuk eshte ne krye te ldk-es.
Si profesor qe kisha dikur,kur shperthyen edhe demostratat e 81-es ishte njeri i fjales dhe beses parasegjithash ishte edukator i shkelqyer.
Isa mustafa ka pervojen e vet ne udheheqje dhe kam bindjen qe po te konkuroi me cilin do politikan sot ne kosove do fitoi.
Ai qe moti ka deklaru se koalicioni me pdk-en eshte jo normal,por edhe tani hapur e thot,dhe koha do tregoi qe kete koalicion eshte duke e mbajt ne jet korrupcioni i perbashket,dhe asnjera pal nuk ka guximin per tu nda,spse do ti zbulonin edhe marifetlleqet e njeri tjetrit.
Nuk eshte e pamundur qe isa do ti jap nje ultimatum fatmir sejdiut ose do te largohet nga ldk-ja apo edhe ta ndaj ldk-en ne dysh.
Sa ma par qe te ndahet ky koalicion aq me pak hapsir do ti mbetet hajnis,kjo eshte me se e dukshme.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Të mer shembull PS selia rozë e Shqipëris nga LDK se si duhët të shpërfillën Kryebashkiakat komunist RAMA-MUSTAFA**


LDK e shpërfill kërkesën e Mustafës*

Nga Express  më 14.05.2010 në ora 19:00

Kërkesa e kryetarit të Prishtinës, Isa Mustafa, drejtuar LDK-së për rishikimin e koalicionit me PDK-në vazhdon të jetë jashtë agjendës së kryesisë së LDK-së, anëtarët e së cilës thonë se një kërkesë e tillë nuk ka krijuar mëdyshje, porse në kryesi ka unitet të plotë.

Të premten nuk është mbledhur kryesia e partisë në mbledhjen që ishte paralajmëruar, por është zhvilluar vetëm takimi me kryetarët e degëve, në të cilin është folur për përgatitjet për zgjedhjet në LDK, por jo edhe për kërkesën e Isa Mustafës.

Anëtari i kryesisë së LDK-së, Ismet Beqiri, ka vlerësuar se nuk po injorohet kërkesa e Mustafës.

“Mustafa nuk është risi për atë që e ka thënë dhe po tentohet të krijohet diçka thua se është thënë tash. Z. Mustafa i ka thënë këto qëndrime vazhdimisht dhe e mban qëndrimin e tillë dhe për çdo gjë kompetente, sigurisht edhe pas mendimeve të ndryshme që mund të shfaqen është kryesia e LDK-së të vendosë. Por asnjëherë të duket që kjo është në kundërshtim me mendimin ose qëndrimet edhe të personalitetit siç është zoti Mustafa”, ka thënë Beqiri.

Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i LDK-së, Ramë Manaj, ka theksuar se nuk ka kurrfarë lëvizjesh në stabilitetin e koalicionit qeverisës.

Zyrtarët e LDK-së vlerësojnë besojnë se jo vetëm që nuk do të ketë çarje të reja në LDK, por madje do të ketë rigjenerim të saj dhe këtë ata e presin nga zgjedhjet e përgjithshme në LDK që do të mbahen në vjeshtë, përderisa zgjedhjet në Forumin e Gruas do të fillojnë nga 15 maji deri më 15 qershor.

Analistët vlerësojnë se deklaratat e vazhdueshme të kreut të komunës së Prishtinës, Isa Mustafa për prishjen e koalicionit, janë pikërisht në kuadër të përpjekjes së tij për ngritje brenda partisë.

----------


## Kosovelli

> Kosovell ,per hajr nofka e re keshtjella 100.Ske pasur nevoj te regjistrohesh me nofke tjeter.Ashtu e keshtu njerezit e ketij forumi "do te respektojne "ashtu siq te respektuan.
> Urime edhe njehere.



Nofken teme mos e perziej me kshtjella...

----------


## Kosovelli

> Atje ne Shqipri  partit duan te viedhin ndaras duke mose ia len kundershtatit as troshat
> 
> Dallimi  ne Kosov qendron ktu: kure pozita dhe opozita viedhin si me ua len baba ,po bashk ka ma lezet...
> 
> Isa mustafa done me viedh si Sali berisha pak per veti po edhe shokeve nuk ja nal idaren.



Kishte më qene mirë që më i shkua pak EULEX-i edhe komunës së Prishtinës e Isa Mustafes që e shkatërruan qytetin me inspektoret e tij. Tash që Isa Mustafa e ka marrë edhe përfaqësinë e BMW-së për Kosovë e që është ka e ndërton një auto sallon të madh dhe një garazhe po aq të madhe rrugës për Shkup. Kishte me qene mire me ja hulumtua ku i mori ai gjithë ato para me e ndërtua një autosallon të tillë.

----------


## Llapi

*Politikë me fjalë*
Isa Mustafa nuk e shfrytëzoi rastin. Në Këshillin e Përgjithshëm të LDKsë, ai nuk kërkoi që të hyjë në rend dite largimi i partisë së tij nga Qeveria. Këtë çështje e përmendi vetëm kalimthi. Ali Lajçi thotë se LDKja nuk ka strategji afatgjate dhe politikë të qartë.

Nga Valmir Klaiqi  më 07.06.2010 në ora 8:18
Pavarësisht deklaratave të shpeshta të Isa Mustafës se LDKja duhet të dalë nga koalicioni qeverisës me PDKnë, në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm, të shtunën, nuk ka kërkuar që kjo çështje të futet në rendin e ditës.

Mustafa dhe zyrtari tjetër i LDKsë, Fatmir Rexhepi, të cilët janë më të zëshmit në promovimin e kësaj ideje, ikjen nga koalicioni e kanë përmendur vetëm kalimthi në fjalimet e tyre, në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm, organi më i lartë i LDKsë mes dy kuvendeve zgjedhore.

Anëtari i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDKsë, Ali Lajçi ka konfirmuar të dielën për Express se çështja e shqyrtimit të koalicionit është përmendur të vetëm kalimthi, edhe atë vetëm nga Isa Mustafa e Fatmir Rexhepi.

Nuk është ndalur askush në këtë temë. Në këtë mbledhje askush nuk ka kërkuar që të futet në rend dite çështja e koalicionit qeverisës, ka thënë Lajçi, duke shtuar se në këtë mbledhje kanë qenë vetëm dy pika në rend dite, ajo për Raportin për Zgjedhjet Lokale 2009 dhe për zgjedhjet brendapartiake.

Megjithatë, në mbledhjen e LDKsë, është diskutuar për qasjen e dyfishtë ndaj Qeverisë Thaçi dhe PDKsë.

Shkrimin e plotë mund ta lexoni në Express...

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Kishte më qene mirë që më i shkua pak EULEX-i edhe komunës së Prishtinës e Isa Mustafes që e shkatërruan qytetin me inspektoret e tij. Tash që Isa Mustafa e ka marrë edhe përfaqësinë e BMW-së për Kosovë e që është ka e ndërton një auto sallon të madh dhe një garazhe po aq të madhe rrugës për Shkup. Kishte me qene mire me ja hulumtua ku i mori ai gjithë ato para me e ndërtua një autosallon të tillë.



Normal qe kish qene mire, edhe Ises edhe Ramushit edhe gjith te tjereve qe e ropen kete vend e kete popull, pa perjashtim partish e krahinash.

----------


## Llapi

> *Politikë me fjalë*
> Isa Mustafa nuk e shfrytëzoi rastin. Në Këshillin e Përgjithshëm të LDKsë, ai nuk kërkoi që të hyjë në rend dite largimi i partisë së tij nga Qeveria. Këtë çështje e përmendi vetëm kalimthi. Ali Lajçi thotë se LDKja nuk ka strategji afatgjate dhe politikë të qartë.
> 
> Nga Valmir Klaiqi  më 07.06.2010 në ora 8:18
> Pavarësisht deklaratave të shpeshta të Isa Mustafës se LDKja duhet të dalë nga koalicioni qeverisës me PDKnë, në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm, të shtunën, nuk ka kërkuar që kjo çështje të futet në rendin e ditës.
> 
> Mustafa dhe zyrtari tjetër i LDKsë, Fatmir Rexhepi, të cilët janë më të zëshmit në promovimin e kësaj ideje, ikjen nga koalicioni e kanë përmendur vetëm kalimthi në fjalimet e tyre, në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm, organi më i lartë i LDKsë mes dy kuvendeve zgjedhore.
> 
> Anëtari i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDKsë, Ali Lajçi ka konfirmuar të dielën për Express se çështja e shqyrtimit të koalicionit është përmendur të vetëm kalimthi, edhe atë vetëm nga Isa Mustafa e Fatmir Rexhepi.
> ...


*
Politikë me fjalë*
Isa Mustafa nuk e shfrytëzoi rastin. Në Këshillin e Përgjithshëm të LDKsë, ai nuk kërkoi që të hyjë në rend dite largimi i partisë së tij nga Qeveria. Këtë çështje e përmendi vetëm kalimthi. Ali Lajçi thotë se LDKja nuk ka strategji afatgjate dhe politikë të qartë.

Nga Valmir Klaiqi  më 07.06.2010 në ora 8:18
Pavarësisht deklaratave të shpeshta të Isa Mustafës se LDKja duhet të dalë nga koalicioni qeverisës me PDKnë, në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm, të shtunën, nuk ka kërkuar që kjo çështje të futet në rendin e ditës.

Mustafa dhe zyrtari tjetër i LDKsë, Fatmir Rexhepi, të cilët janë më të zëshmit në promovimin e kësaj ideje, ikjen nga koalicioni e kanë përmendur vetëm kalimthi në fjalimet e tyre, në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm, organi më i lartë i LDKsë mes dy kuvendeve zgjedhore.

Anëtari i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDKsë, Ali Lajçi ka konfirmuar të dielën për Express se çështja e shqyrtimit të koalicionit është përmendur të vetëm kalimthi, edhe atë vetëm nga Isa Mustafa e Fatmir Rexhepi.

Nuk është ndalur askush në këtë temë. Në këtë mbledhje askush nuk ka kërkuar që të futet në rend dite çështja e koalicionit qeverisës, ka thënë Lajçi, duke shtuar se në këtë mbledhje kanë qenë vetëm dy pika në rend dite, ajo për Raportin për Zgjedhjet Lokale 2009 dhe për zgjedhjet brendapartiake.

Megjithatë, në mbledhjen e LDKsë, është diskutuar për qasjen e dyfishtë ndaj Qeverisë Thaçi dhe PDKsë.

Shefi i Shtabit Elektoral të LDKsë, Lutfi Haziri, në paraqitje të raportit për zgjedhjet e fundit, u bën thirrje zyrtarëve të partisë që të vazhdojnë të luajnë rolin e dyfishtë  edhe si pushtet edhe si opozitë.

Kjo dëshmohet në raportin e përgatitur nga Haziri për zgjedhjet lokale, ku kërkohet nga zyrtarët e LDKsë që të realizojnë projektet që kanë të bëjnë me votuesin e partisë.

Nëse këto projekte nuk gjejnë përkrahje nga Qeveria, ne duhet të angazhohemi që të luftojmë përmes mediave dhe kështu të pozicionohemi si parti opozitare, shkruan në raportin e shefit të Shtabit Zgjedhor të LDKsë.

Por, deklaratat e Lutfi Hazirit në këtë raport, Ali Lajçi i quan politika ditore të paqëndrueshme.

Nuk duhet parë çka ka thënë Luta, se nesër i ndërron. Ai nuk ka strategji afatgjate, por të ditës, të orës e të minutës, tha Lajçi.

Por, cila është politika e vërtetë e LDKsë, nëse deklaratat e nënkryetarit Lutfi Haziri janë sa për konsum ditor?

Aktualisht nuk ka strategji dhe profilizim. Deri tash ka qenë amorfe politika aty. Por shpresojmë që tash pas zgjedhjeve në parti, me ekipe të reja të bëjmë reforma. Deri tash nuk ka qenë e artikuluar asgjë, ka thënë Lajçi, duke shtuar se është dakord që në zgjedhjet e ardhshme në parti të synojë ngritjen në lidership, për ti ndihmuar reformat në LDK.

Mendoj se Kuvendi i ri do të zgjidhë shumë çështje. Partia duhet të ketë kryetar, kujtoj unë. Në qoftë se e lënë sërish kështu, mendoj se nuk ka pasur nevojë për të bërë lëvizje të re, ka thënë Lajçi.

Në anën tjetër, përfaqësuesit e partisë më të madhe në koalicionin qeverisës, nuk janë të shqetësuar me qëndrimin e nënkryetarit të LDKsë, Lutfi Haziri, i cili ka propozuar politikë të dyfishtë ndaj Qeverisë.

Zëvendëskryeministri Hajredin Kuçi, duke iu referuar qëndrimeve të Hazirit, ka thënë të dielën për Express se mendimet e kundërta individuale janë demokratike dhe Qeveria nuk dëshiron ti komentojë më shumë.

Ai është diskutim partiak dhe nuk e komentojmë. Përndryshe, bashkëpunimi në kuadër të Qeverisë është shumë i mirë, ka thënë Kuçi.

Nënkryetari i LDKsë, Lutfi Haziri edhe gjatë fushatës në zgjedhjet lokale ka bërë politikë të dyfishtë. Ai ka kritikuar vazhdimisht Qeverinë Thaçi, pjesë e së cilës është bërë menjëherë pas përfundimit të zgjedhjeve, me procesin e riformatizimit të Qeverisë.

----------


## Prishtina.C

Isa Mustafa ky Hajdut i vejter ish-Minister i Ekonomis ne qeverin e Bukoshit ne Egzile nje anti Rugovist i perbetuar njeri i cili asnjeher nuk pranoje te bashkpunoje me Ibrahim Rugoven madje nuk e`kishte pranuar as postin e ministrit te ekonomis te ofruar nga Rugova ne Qeverin LDK-AAK Nje dhelper dinake i cili pa fije turpi thirret dhe perfiton nga   Rugovizmi ndersa ter strategjija e tije esht anti RUGOVISTE

Isa Mustafa esht fenomeni me inklantant i kosoves mashtruesi me i madhe i Qytetarve te prishtines premtoje shume gjera per prishtinen gjat fushtes zgjedhore dhe nuk realizoj as edhe nje te vetmen perveq se e zhyti prishtinen ne kaos urbanistike duke e ngulfatur me ndertime pa leje te femiljarve miqve dhe vendasve prej nga vjen Fentomeni Isa Mustafa 

Isa Mustafa ne prishtine krijoj nje administrat te korruptuar fisnore familjare e rajonale si rezultat i se ciles te gjithe tenderat e Prishtines i fituan pikerisht keta njerz te fisit te Isa Mustafes .


Isa Mustafa esht nje hajdut mashtrus premtus i vjeter i mbeshtejellur me lekur te re

----------


## Prishtina.C

Isa Mustafa i vendosur ta çrrënjosë përfundimisht rugovizmin nga LDK-ja




Kaosi urbanistike i Isa Mustafes


Isa Mustafa dhe klani i vjetër antirugovist në krye të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës duket më i vendosur se kurrë që ta çrrënjosë përfundimisht rugovizmin nga pjesa e mbetur e kësaj partie në krye të së cilës Isa Mustafën e kanë sjellë pasi e kanë larguar prej andej Fatmir Sejdiun. Vetëm një figurë së cilës do t'i mungonin plotësisht skrupujt moralë dhe njerëzorë, do të ishte e besueshme për këtë klan dhe do të merrte përsipër një goditje kaq të rëndë dhe kaq përfundimtare ndaj partisë të cilën e udhëhoqi dhe e drejtoi me sukses absolut Presidenti Ibrahim Rugova, duke e bërë fituese të padiskutueshme dhe të thellë të të gjitha zgjedhjeve që janë mbajtur në Kosovë, si në nivel nacional, ashtu edhe në nivel lokal. Klani antirugova do ta ndërmerrte hapin e parë të shpartallimit të LDK-së dhe të revanshizmit antrugovist në këtë parti para katër vjetësh, në nëntorin e vitit 2006, kur largonte në mënyrën më të vrazhdë dhe në mënyrën më antidemokratike gjysmën e kësaj partie. Hapi dytë i paskrupullt antirugovist ishte kur LDK-ja e këtij klani të vjetër hynte në koalicion me Partinë Demokratike të Kosovës (PDK), koalicion prej të cilit kjo parti doli me turp, pavarësisht se vazhdon të betohet në nderin e saj plotësisht të humbur. Hapi tjetër revanshist dhe tinëzar ishte kur klani i vjetër në krye të LDK-së e përzuri nga kjo parti Ukë Rugovën, birin e liderit Ibrahim Rugova, si dhe Listën Ibrahim Rugova, e cila kishte qenë nxitësja kryesore e lëvizjes brenda LDK-së për reformimin e kësaj partie, reformim që kuptonte pikërisht largimin e këtij klani të vjetër antirugovist dhe jo forcimin e këtij klani duke larguar një Fatmir Sejdi më të dobësuar dhe duke sjellë në Isa Mustafa më të forcuar. Për më tepër ky klan e mbajti deri në fund me shpresa Ukë Rugovën dhe Listën Ibrahim Rugova, në mënyrë që afati i regjistrimit të skadonte dhe mos përfshihej dot as në garën zgjedhore. Tani në shenjë hakmarrjeje primitive pse gazeta kombëtare "Bota Sot", e vetmja gazetë e identifikuar gjithnjë me emrin e Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova, ia ka bërë pasqyrimin e merituar Ukë Rugovës dhe lëvizjes së tij Lista Ibrahim Rugova, në një akt të mirëfilltë bizantin xhelozie, klani i vjetër i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës ia ka hequr gazetës sonë marketingun. Ky është një tjetër përshkallëzim i vendosmërisë së këtij klani për t'u distancuar përfundimisht dhe për t'iu kundërvënë praktikisht gjithçkaje që ka lidhje me emrin, veprën, trashëgiminë, idealin e Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova. Ky hap hakmarrës nuk është i papritur, pasi Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës e ka përqendruar propagandën denigruese shumë më tepër kundër Ukë Rugovës dhe Listës Ibrahim Rugova se kundër Hashim Thaçit të Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, të cilit klani i vjetër në krye të LDK-së vazhdon t'i lëpihet që ta bëjë pjesë të shumicës së ardhshme qeverisëse. Por demagogjitë, hilet, pabesitë e këtij klani do të dështojnë sa më egërsisht ta vazhdojë revanshizmin e tij antirugovist dhe përpjekjet e tij për çrrënjosjen sa më të plotë të rugovizmit nga kjo parti. Për fatin e keq të klanit të vjetër antirugovist në krye të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, rugovizmi sot është më vital dhe shpresëdhënës se kurrë në elektoratin e Kosovës.

http://www.botasot.info/def.php?category=20&id=92376

----------


## Prishtina.C

Si e mashtroi Prishtinën Isa Mustafa?




Kaosi urbanistike i Isa Mustafes


Sheshi në sirtar
Isa Mustafa ka deklaruar se LDK-ja sot është një Lidhje e re, që do të thotë nuk është më ajo e vjetra, e Rugovës. Për respekt të Njeriut të Madh të kombit shqiptar, Presidentit Historik, do të provoj këtu më poshtë të zbërthej konspiracionet e Mustafës për ta shndërruar LDK-në në një lidhje të re antirugoviane.
Më së pari, pas zgjedhjeve të 2007-tës, si këshilltar i Fatmir Sejdiut, Isa e këshilloi Sejdiun që të hyjë në koalicion qeveritar me PDK-në. Si falënderim për këtë këshillë, Sjediu e kandidoi për kryetar komune. Ai u mor vesh me Hashimin që Hashimi tia kundërvinte një kandidat të njomë nga PDK-ja. Plus që Isa nuk e kishte rival dikushin nga PDK-ja, Fatmiri i tha: Hajt shaje ti gjatë fushatës PDK-në, se me Hashimin jam marrë vesh që ai të mos hidhërohet. E tia krisi Isa një fushatë kundër PDK-së së Sjediut, dhe më së shumti kundër koalicionit, i cili ishte lidhur me ndikimin e këshillave të tij që ia jepte Sejdiut.
Fushata e tij zhglyrëse koordinohej shumë bukur me gazetën që ia nxirrte çdo ditë faqen e zezë Sejdiut, duke e quajtur madje edhe gruaja e Hashimit. Kështu me ndihmën e saj Isa doli nga terri ku e kishte hedhur historia kombëtare dhe historia e trepërqindëshit, dhe brenda nate u shpall hero, nga këshilltari anonim i presidentit, pa bërë asgjë as për katundin e tij, e lëre më për Kosovën, ai doli si njeriu më i preferuar i popullit në Kosovë, edhe pse të gjithë e dinë se ai është pasaniku më i madh në Kosovë dhe disa thonë se është edhe aksionar i disa firmave të ndryshme që marrin tenderë nga komuna e Prishtinës, por kjo mund të jetë vetëm një gënjeshtër e kundërshtarëve të tij.
Ai tha vetë me vete, kur qenka kaq lehtë të bëhesh njeri i madh brenda një muaji, veç duke i sharë të tjerët, pse me u kënaqë veç me kryetarllëk të Prishtinës, kur kaq lehtë qenka e mundur të bëhesh edhe kryetar i partisë koalicionare, nëpërmjet saj mbasandaj edhe kryetar i LDK-së, madje-madje edhe kryeministër në vend të Thaçit shik-ist. Po veç qysh me e rrëzua këshilltari besnik eprorin e tij? Kjo ishte çështja! Deshi fati dhe rrethanat dhe Isa ia bëri me sy gazetës së koalicionit të LDK-së që ajo ta zbulonte për çdo ditë faktin se eprori i tij Sejdiu po e shkelte Kushtetutën, ku-ku, e kjo është marre. Nuk e di askush pse Isa nuk e ka këshilluar më parë Sejdiun e ti tregonte që ai po e shkelte Kushtetutën e Dodik-Ahtisarit, se Kushtetutën lejohet ta shkelin veç serbët në veri, e jo edhe shqiptarët kosovarë. Kur i ra ndërmend, u bë vonë. Filloi presioni i gazetës ndaj Sejdiut, derisa atij i doli gjuha deri në gjunjë, u zverdh krejt në fytyrë, e pyeti këshilltarin e tij: çka me ba, o Isë?
Kryetari i LDK-së Sejdija, i kërkoi këshillë, kujt tjetër ti kërkonte, i gjori!? I tha: Sejdo, mos lejo që të bëhesh kandidat i vetmi për kryetar të LDK-së, po futëm edhe mua si kandidat, për çështje standardi demokratik, e unë mbasandaj nuk do të pranoj të bëhem kryetar, kështu që ti mbetesh i vetmi kandidat, se ndryshe të futet Bukoshi. Më mirë unë o Sejdi, sesa Bukoshi, pasi që Bukoshi e ka me gjithë mend me ta marr partinë, e unë jo, siç do ta vërtetojë historia dhe siç u dëshmua më në fund, nuk do të bëhem kryetar partie!
Mbasi i tha kështu Sejdës, prapa shpine ia çoi qytetarët në demonstrata Isa, Isa, si në kohën e revolucionit demokratik në Shqipëri. Mbasandaj i tha Sejdiut: Shiko Sejdo, më mirë hiq dorë, se turma e popullit mundet me thy në zyrë e më të vjerrë me këmbë përpjetë në sheshin Nëna Terezë, si Musolinin dikur në Romë. E ke shkelur, burrë, Kushtetutën! Unë them, më në fund edhe ne shqiptarët e Kosovës nuk mund të mos mburremi që nuk e kemi një Stalin Demokrat, e më mjeshtër se ai për të thurur konspiracione politike.
Ajo që më së shumti është për tu habitur, është efekti fascinant i propagandës në gazetën e koalicionit partiak, e cila propagandë kishte për qëllim ta shpallte Sejdiun budalla në oborrin e LDK-së, kështu që sa më budalla që dilte Sejdiu ndër sy të popullit, aq më i mençur, intelektual, profesor, i dijshëm, i ndershëm bëhej Isa në sytë e krahinës së tij politike. Kurrkush nuk e pyet: O Isë, çka ke ba, bre ti gjatë karrierës tënde politike, që nuk e paskemi ditur që je kaq burrë i madh, sa me përmbysë partinë e Rugovës? Mbase Isa thotë vetë me vete ma mirë është me tdalë zani, se me pasë ba vepra, pasi që, dihet, veprat ndër shqiptarë pranohen mbas vdekjes. Rrallë kush për së gjalli, arrin të bëhet yll (por unë e di se rrallë kush e njeh që nga Shqipëria, Maqedonia, Dukagjini, Drenica).
Nuk dihet kur ka qitë pushkë, përveç njëherë që ka qitë pushkë kundër atyre që kanë luftuar për çlirimin e Kosovës.

http://www.botasot.info/def.php?category=20&id=92378


Edhe Gazeta me pro RUGOVISTE e te gjitha kohrave kunder ISA MUSTAFES

----------


## Prishtina.C

LDK-ja nuk është më parti e Rugovës




Qeverisja e ISA MUSTAFES ngulfati prishtinen me Plehra

Argumenti i vetëm i sotëm i LDK-së quhet Isa Mustafa, ky që si ministër financash në ekzil e ekskomunikoi Rugovën në mënyrën më skandaloze. Në një debat televiziv, një anëtar kryesie i kësaj partie, i pyetur se me çfarë kapitali politik konkurron në zgjedhjet e 12 dhjetorit kjo parti, u përgjigj shkurt - me argumentin Isa Mustafa. Kjo parti më nuk ka kapital tjetër pos Isa Mustafës. Pra çdo gjë në LDK është rrënuar, përveç Isa Mustafës. Kështu del se kjo është një parti e re e Isa Mustafës që e ka huazuar emrin LDK të partisë së Ibrahim Rugovës. Ata që kanë mbetur sot në këtë parti (përjashto anëtarësinë e gjerë) me ndonjë përjashtim, të gjithë janë ish-renegatët e Rugovës, armiqtë e tij të përbetuar, duke llogaritur këtu edhe individë të postuar në këtë parti që vijnë nga partitë kundërshtare të Rugovës, siç është koalicioni me partinë “Ora”. LDK-ja e sotme kërkon ku janë e ku s’janë ata që dikur e anatemonin dhe e shanin Rugovën publikisht, nëpër media. Menjëherë pas vdekjes së Presidentit Historik, e copëtuar në disa fraksione përjashtuese ndër vete, për pak kohë LDK-ja humbi prestigjin dhe autoritetin që e kishte si parti popullore djathtiste në kohë të Rugovës. U pa si një parti e skandaleve që irritonte jo vetëm anëtarësinë e gjerë të kësaj partie, por edhe elektoratin e Kosovës në tërësi. Kjo u dëshmua në zgjedhjet e 2007-shes, megjithëse atëherë, para tre vjetëve, anëtarësia e saj jetonte me shpresë se partia po bënte përpjekje të konsolidohej dhe të rimëkëmbej. Atu e vetme e tyre ishte trashëgimia e Presidentit Historik, por të gjithë këta ishin po ata individë që Presidenti i ndjerë i kishte defaktorizuar brenda partisë për të gjallë të tij. Nuk mund të mos analizohet shkaku pse faktori ndërkombëtar në Kosovë ndërhyri në audiencën e Presidentit Rugova, duke ia përjashtuar nga aty të gjithë punëtorët e sigurimit, dhe duke e këshilluar që me disa anëtarë të partisë të mos komunikonte fare. Pra puçi antirugovian ka filluar edhe para vdekjes së Presidentit, dhe lufta për ta defaktorizuar partinë nga autoriteti i Rugovës shpërtheu menjëherë pas vdekjes së tij. Pra janë këta armiqtë e Rugovës që mbështeten në emër të tij. Pas shumë skandaleve dhe largimeve të anëtarëve të vjetër të kësaj partie, më në fund rasti i Ukë Rugovës u bë një indikator konkret që dëshmon se kjo parti refuzon traditën rugoviane dhe është në dorë të renegatëve të Rugovës. Nuk mund t’i besojmë askujt që pohon se është më rugovist se vetë Ukë Rugova. Në vend se të angazhohej në zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës para se të shpallej pavarësia e Kosovës, “LDK” përqendrohej në luftë për pushtet brenda partie, luftë ndërmjet të konfrontuarave jo për parime politike, por për karrierë dhe për pozitë në poste politike. Fatmir Sejdiu, që në histori do të mbahet mend si individ që e përmbysi rugovizmin në LDK, pati kujdes që pas fraksionizimit me LDD-në, t’i rikthente në parti të gjithë ata që i kishte përjashtuar Rugova. Këta do t’ia bëjnë varrin Sejdiut me marifet të madh, duke pushtuar kështjellën nga brenda, dhe me manovrime “demonstratash” “për Isën”, “për Isën”, Isa i eliminoi pa përjashtim ata që nuk hiqnin dorë nga platforma rugoviane. Duke u deklaruar kundër koalicionit PDK-LDK ai pati sukses ta bindë një pjesë të anëtarësisë së LDK-së se LDK-ja kishte tradhtuar parimet e saj politike, të cilat nuk i ka pasur fare pas vdekjes së Rugovës. LDK-ja sot është një parti tjetër që e mban vetëm emrin LDK.

http://botasot.info/def.php?gjuha=0&...ry=20&id=92210

----------


## Disa

Mos e votoni Komunistin........

----------

